# Pics of my first flowerhorn



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

These are pics of my first flowerhorn, he's got beautiful colour. Can anyone tell me what type it is?, it was listed as a red fh, I'm thinking a red diamond.


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

pic 2


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

Here are a couple of shots of my aussie arowana.


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

pic 2


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam great looking fish


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Wow, love both fish. I'm in awe.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That's a beauty.


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments, but does anyone know what kind?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Awesome Looking FH!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Just a spectactular ZZ flowerhorn.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Looks like a lower grade red dragon. and very nice jardini


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

lemmywinks said:


> Looks like a lower grade red dragon. and very nice jardini
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Point out the aspects of that fish that make it a low grade, considering it is not mature


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

nice fish there man


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Great color on the FH


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

armac said:


> Point out the aspects of that fish that make it a low grade, considering it is not mature
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. there's not much of a kok on it. by 8" a higher quality FH would have a descent hump.
2. The flower row isnt that nice.
3. it'd be nicer if it had more red on it's body.

I was not refering to the fish as a low grade fish. I actually think it looks pretty nice







And if I made it sound like i was saying it was a low grade fish (which now that I read what I said, it does lol) I'm sorry


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

sweet fish


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

Thanks, he's really aggresive, I only got him 2 days ago. The same store had another blue pearl fh with a more profound hump, at just about the same size. But it was going for $399 canadian.


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

They look great man


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

yeah, "high grade" flowerhorns have a full [or near full] row of flowers going horizontally across it's sides. females don't usually develop koks, [not sure of it's sex, though it looks like a male], so it wouldn't be fair to judge it by kok size without telling sex accurately.

looks like a ZZ to me...but i don't really know much about flowerhorns, just what i read.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Sure looks like a ZZ (Zhen Zhu)!

Very nice!


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Great colors on tha FH.


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

He'd be flatered if he knew how to read and I can show him your posts, thanks again.


----------

